# Motorhome Sites on West Coast



## Labronia (Dec 28, 2016)

I have been reading quite a few posts and found lots of useful information and links regarding my proposed move to Portugal in three years time and am keeping a record of places to go and meet people.

I have been on holiday to different areas of Portugal many times, mostly the coastal areas, over the past 30+ years, but as we all know, living somewhere is completely different to being on holiday.

I am planning a touring holiday this summer using a motor home as a means of accommodation and transport and would be grateful of any pointers as to safe places to stay in the area from Viano da Castello to Sines. 

Thank you.


----------



## Denc (Jun 28, 2012)

*safe camping places*



Labronia said:


> I have been reading quite a few posts and found lots of useful information and links regarding my proposed move to Portugal in three years time and am keeping a record of places to go and meet people.
> 
> I have been on holiday to different areas of Portugal many times, mostly the coastal areas, over the past 30+ years, but as we all know, living somewhere is completely different to being on holiday.
> 
> ...


Viana do Castello is a nice place however- Esposende, a small city, a little further down the coast, has a lovely area on the riverfront for motor homes. Very central to everything, shops, restaurants, and right next to the cycling path and beach. Esposende, is a delightful little city. Ofir beach is a fine beach just over the bridge from Esposende.


----------



## Labronia (Dec 28, 2016)

Thank you Denc, I have just been looking up Eposende and from what you have said it will be a good place to use as a base for exploring that area, with perhaps just a day visit to Viano do Castello to see if much has changed since I was there in 2009.


----------



## Denc (Jun 28, 2012)

If you cross the border from Spain to Portugal at Caminha, it is a pleasant drive on the N13 (non toll road) down the coast through Viana do Castelo and on to Esposende..

If you want to go on the motorway, you can pre-pay tolls at tollcard.pt - where an amount will be deducted from the balance registered against your UK or other foreign registration number on the automated electronic toll roads.. (you must still pay in the tollbooths on the non automated toll roads).


----------

